# Help With Waltham



## PeterW (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi

You will have to excuse me this is my first posting so I hope I get it right. I have been collecting pocket watches for some time now, I started collecting English watches but now prefer American watches usually Waltham.

I have always bought watches in good/fair working order, but this time for my sins I have acquired a Waltham that needs a little TLC. There are three main faults with the watch.

1) The watch winder is stuck out

2) The minute hand is missing/broken

3) The glass is missing

I have a rough plan of attack, firstly strip the watch over Christmas if I have time between mince pies to try and fix the winder. Secondly I have been watching e-bay to try and buy hands (unless someone knows differently) and lastly the glass, I have a few questions that I hope people can help me with.

1) Where is the best place to buy glass from new or old, I would prefer old but I am interested in looking at new glass/acrylic.

2) What is the correct way to size the glass? I have seen old glass with a series of numbers on but donâ€™t know what they stand for.

3) What is the best tool for removing and replacing glass?

I hope someone can help, for general interest I have stuck a few photos on so you can see the watch.

PeterW

Manufacture: American watch company (Waltham)

Serial Number: 8405348

Model: 1890

Made: 1898

Size: size 6 movement

Grade: Seaside

Jewels: 7


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are going to start collecting a few more pocket watches what I do is look on Ebay and by a large lot of crystals they some time's have about 50 crystals of differnt size's out of one bag I was able to use 10 crystals and look for a good watch repair shop that does a lot of older watch repair on the one's I don't have the shop I go to will most of the time have one it cost me $15.00 US and he put it in while I wait.And you mite check out the National Association of Watch & Clock Collector's or NAWCC for short I think there is a group in England? Look on the net and the site should tell you the chapter web page are's have marts and you can learn from other members and buy parts and watches at the marts if they have one..


----------

